# First knife for a kid.



## Sasquatch

Ahhh, what says Christmas better than a new knife!

I know a young man that has reached the age to receive his first knife (12 yo). Wondering if you guys have any suggestions. Not sure if I want to get him a folder or a sheathed straight blade. 

This will be primarily carried when hiking/camping/fishing. Especially since around here a knife is looked at as a deadly weapon rather than a tool.

My EDC is a Kershaw and I am partial to them but I'm open to suggestions. 

What say you?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider

Sasquatch said:


> Ahhh, what says Christmas better than a new knife!
> 
> I know a young man that has reached the age to receive his first knife (12 yo). Wondering if you guys have any suggestions. Not sure if I want to get him a folder or a sheathed straight blade.
> 
> This will be primarily carried when hiking/camping/fishing. Especially since around here a knife is looked at as a deadly weapon rather than a tool.
> 
> My EDC is a Kershaw and I am partial to them but I'm open to suggestions.
> 
> What say you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Every kid around 12 or so should start out with a old fashioned pocket knife like an Old timer.

For fishing get him one of these.


----------



## Sasquatch

hawgrider said:


> Every kid around 12 or so should start out with a old fashioned pocket knife like an Old timer.
> 
> For fishing get him one of these.


That's a lot like my first knife given to me by my grandfather. I was thinking traditional like that. Then again you know kids today wanting the tactical looking stuff.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923

If it is your kid or a relative, maybe pass on the one your grandfather gave you.


----------



## Prepper Senpai

i can't say enough good things about Opinel Pocket Knifes. they are not too expensive too.
View attachment 93717


----------



## The Tourist

Sasquatch said:


> My EDC is a Kershaw and I am partial to them but I'm open to suggestions.


Which model do you use? Would your son like the same model his father owns?


----------



## hawgrider

hawgrider said:


> Every kid around 12 or so should start out with a old fashioned pocket knife like an Old timer.
> 
> For fishing get him one of these.


I still have one of these in my tackle box and use it for scaling. Its probably 45 years or more old. Stills works good!


----------



## Sasquatch

The Tourist said:


> Which model do you use? Would your son like the same model his father owns?


My go to is the Kuro. Hes not my son but he would probably like the same one I have.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bgreed

Simple Swiss Army knife.

Sent from my SM-J737A using Tapatalk


----------



## Demitri.14

I damned near cut my finger off with a Boy Scout folder. It closed on me while I was making a candle stick holder, ever since I never use a folder unless it is a LOCKING folder.
I would recommend a Buck Folding knife. They make the Bantum in three different sizes and many colors.


----------



## Mad Trapper

hawgrider said:


> Every kid around 12 or so should start out with a old fashioned pocket knife like an Old timer.
> 
> For fishing get him one of these.


Hawg, I was gifted a similar one as a young man but the trapper model w/2 blades. Either would be a good choice.

Other things that come to mind is one of the Swiss Army models, a good multitool (Gerber/Leatherman), or a Buck 110/Schrade Uncle Henry folder.

Sasquatch, my things have changed........ By 12 yo, we all had .22s. We were dressing fish for many years, and skinning/eating what we shot. We hunted on the way to, and back from, school . We left our guns with the principal, or if fortunate to have one, in our car/truck.

By all means get him a knife, and if he doesn't have one, a nice fishing pole.


----------



## hawgrider

Demitri.14 said:


> I damned near cut my finger off with a Boy Scout folder. It closed on me while I was making a candle stick holder, ever since I never use a folder unless it is a LOCKING folder.
> I would recommend a Buck Folding knife. They make the Bantum in three different sizes and many colors.


Part of life's lessons learn to properly use the tool.


----------



## rstanek

I just gave my 16 year old granddaughter her first pocket knife, parents permission of course, she was thrilled about it.....


----------



## Slippy

Both my Son's have been the recipient of more than a few knives as gifts from me and Mrs Slippy. If memory serves, we gave them both a Case Pen Knife like the one below in the link. Son1 has become quite the knife afficianado and Son2 is more of a Utilitarian user of knives at work etc. 
https://caseknives.com/collections/everyday-carry/products/brown-synthetic-small-pen

Even though both are more than able to buy any knife or tool for themselves, at Christmas we still give them a tool, a flashlight or a knife as a stocking stuffer. This year it will be a MoraKniv...which is not a bad idea for a young man if I do say so myself...(link below)
https://www.industrialrev.com/morakniv/adventure-knives/


----------



## Mad Trapper

hawgrider said:


> Part of life's lessons learn to properly use the tool.


Yep. You don't need to open a folder to pop off a bottle cap........ But if you do open it, OWCH!!!!!......... Seen that one happen.


----------



## RJAMES

I would get a small folding knife - I prefer Swiss Army with out all the tools. Simple two blade model.


----------



## rstanek

I received a snap on folding knife about ten years ago as a Christmas gift from my brother and sister in-law, first thing I did was to remove the seraded ( no spell check) edge , with that and my nine, never leave the house without it......


----------



## Demitri.14

hawgrider said:


> Part of life's lessons learn to properly use the tool.


Easy to say, harder to do when you are only 13 !


----------



## hawgrider

Demitri.14 said:


> Easy to say, harder to do when you are only 13 !


Well no not really... when the knife is gifted so should be given are the instructions.

Lemmie guess are you from the helmet to ride a bicycle generation?


----------



## Mad Trapper

A nice little Arkansas stone set would be a good compliment, that will last forever, along with a lesson in sharpening :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Urinal Cake

I have these:
$10 plus 2.99 shipping CRKT Large Pazoda
View attachment 93731

View attachment 93733


----------



## Ragnarök

I would start off with a smaller blade. I’d go old school too. I think hawg’s Suggestion is the right choice. 

Give the knife and teach them how to use it safely. I use knives for my profession and still have all my digits thanks to the Boy Scouts and a education of use. 

Oddly the worst cut I ever got in my life was from a butter knife... never try to wedge frozen hamburger patties open with a butter knife after too many...blood every where and a scar to teach me to respect even butter knives.


----------



## The Tourist

My "all purpose knife" is 2.9 inches long. Like I always tell my clients, it's the mental, not the metal.


----------



## Demitri.14

hawgrider said:


> Well no not really... when the knife is gifted so should be given are the instructions.
> 
> Lemmie guess are you from the helmet to ride a bicycle generation?


No, never wore a helmet to ride a bike until I was about 32 and was teaching my 4 year old to ride. Of course that was 30 years ago.

You can teach a kid to properly use a knife, but accidents happen and you know, there is a good reason they make locking blades.

The point is, it is a safer knife then just a pen knife. IMHO


----------



## jimb1972

Maybe something like this, and then if he hasn't lost it in a couple years get him the latest assisted opening tacticool model.
https://images.knifecenter.com/knifecenter/resize/timthumb/timthumb.php?src=https://images.knifecenter.com/knifecenter/schrade/images/SCH877UH.jpg&w=545


----------



## Kauboy

My first knife was a Swiss Army knife. My grandfather was a carrier of an "Old Timer", and thought my first should be similar.
It was the coolest thing I ever owned. A straight edge, a saw, an awl, a corkscrew, and a flat-head screwdriver/bottle opener.
Shoot, it even had a toothpick and tweezers. I was so proud of that knife. Still have it.

Whatever you decide, stick with something that folds up and can be tucked away.
Reduce the risk as much as possible, and give the gift of sound safety instruction as well. They won't forget it.


----------



## CoffeePot

Swiss army, or a Mora. Good quality blades for not a lot of money.


----------



## Inor

I sure like my Kershaw Leek as a travel knife. It holds an edge well and has a nice thin blade.


----------



## bigwheel

Sasquatch said:


> Ahhh, what says Christmas better than a new knife!
> 
> I know a young man that has reached the age to receive his first knife (12 yo). Wondering if you guys have any suggestions. Not sure if I want to get him a folder or a sheathed straight blade.
> 
> This will be primarily carried when hiking/camping/fishing. Especially since around here a knife is looked at as a deadly weapon rather than a tool.
> 
> My EDC is a Kershaw and I am partial to them but I'm open to suggestions.
> 
> What say you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Everybody nees a Kamp King. Looks like the prices have went up. Last one I bought was 3.50. Has every useful tool on there a person could need. 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/571678..._zYy02byJNB0YeXli2dNlObDyYBwzdRIaAhfQEALw_wcB


----------



## 7515

I’d suggest a two blade folding knife. 
Maybe a Case about 2 - 2.5 inches closed. 
That’s a good size for utility work and fits nicely in a front pocket


----------



## stevekozak

Sasquatch said:


> Ahhh, what says Christmas better than a new knife!
> 
> I know a young man that has reached the age to receive his first knife (12 yo). Wondering if you guys have any suggestions. Not sure if I want to get him a folder or a sheathed straight blade.
> 
> This will be primarily carried when hiking/camping/fishing. Especially since around here a knife is looked at as a deadly weapon rather than a tool.
> 
> My EDC is a Kershaw and I am partial to them but I'm open to suggestions.
> 
> What say you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Why age 12 for first knife? How has he been fending for himself the last few years? In my family it was 5-6 for first knife and 11-12 for first gun. I started carrying one that looked a lot like this one when I was 6. 
At 12, I would say a good Buck or Kershaw locking folder.


----------



## The Tourist

Well, like everything else, it depends on the individual. I have adult clients that cut themselves quite severely by being idiots.

A bus driver at our former gym asked if I could sharpen his knife, it was the exact make and model my wife owns. I polished it, and told him not to "thumb the edge" like every idiot does. We each took about two steps away from each other, and then I heard him shriek, "Ouch."

They had to wrap the guy's thumb at the desk, and he might have needed stitches. He was no kid, perhaps in his early 40s.


----------



## MisterMills357

A Gerber LST is a good kids knife.















Or a Buck Solo, another good small knife.








I have had both and they are pretty good knives. I got my Gerber caught in the spin cycle of a washing machine, when I washed it with my pants. 
And all that it did was wear down the plastic a little bit. It is tough.

The Buck will fit into a watch pocket, and never be noticed, until you need it. But it is easy to lose, they both are. The Gerber was as sharp as a razor, and the Buck is pretty sharp too.


----------



## Sasquatch

MisterMills357 said:


> A Gerber LST is a good kids knife.
> 
> View attachment 94173
> View attachment 94175
> 
> 
> Or a Buck Solo, another good small knife.
> View attachment 94177
> 
> 
> I have had both and they are pretty good knives. I got my Gerber caught in the spin cycle of a washing machine, when I washed it with my pants.
> And all that it did was wear down the plastic a little bit. It is tough.
> 
> The Buck will fit into a watch pocket, and never be noticed, until you need it. But it is easy to lose, they both are. The Gerber was as sharp as a razor, and the Buck is pretty sharp too.


I ended up going with a Gerber. But I got one with orange on it so if he drops in when we camp itll be easy to spot.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One

My first knife was a buck as I recall, at 6 or 7. A two blade folder given to me by my Grandfather, same man who taught to play pool, poker, and gave me my first beer and shot. Told me not to tell my Mom. I never did. :vs_smile:


----------



## bigwheel

That knife dont look very versatile..except maybe to whittle on a stick. All kids need a Kamp King. It has a beer opener..fish scaler and better screw drivers than can be found in most yup tool boxes. The big blade is perfect for spreading mayo on a sandwich..cutting up onions etc. Let us try to get rational around here. Thanks. Here is one for nine bucks. Best get it. 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/593959...qIZoQzMXwuYopLYX4bOXMzigQ9tYItsYaAjc_EALw_wcB


----------



## Sasquatch

bigwheel said:


> That knife dont look very versatile..except maybe to whittle on a stick. All kids need a Kamp King. It has a beer opener..fish scaler and better screw drivers than can be found in most yup tool boxes. The big blade is perfect for spreading mayo on a sandwich..cutting up onions etc. Let us try to get rational around here. Thanks. Here is one for nine bucks. Best get it.
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/593959...qIZoQzMXwuYopLYX4bOXMzigQ9tYItsYaAjc_EALw_wcB


I'm beginning to think this may be your Etsy page. :vs_laugh:


----------



## bigwheel

No. I am way too dumb to know how to make money legally. I am just an old Boy Scout who was fiddling around with knives back when some of you young whupper snappers was still still squirting mustard in your Pampers. Thanks.


----------



## StratMaster

bigwheel said:


> No. I am way too dumb to know how to make money legally. I am just an old Boy Scout who was fiddling around with knives back when some of you young whupper snappers was still still squirting mustard in your Pampers. Thanks.


I have an old German knife (very similar to the Kamp King) which also has a corkscrew... which I use to open wine to this day LOL. Had it since I was a young'in, so maybe 55 years of use so far.


----------



## Joe

Squatch Schrade makes some nice folders that keep a keen edge and take a bit of abuse.


----------

